# Vintage machinery show &swap meet, Farmington, NJ Sept. 11-12, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Sep 11-12 
Location: New Jersey
Vintage Machinery Show & Swap Meet - Wall Township. The New Jersey Museum of Transportation, Jim LuBrant, PO Box 622, Allaire State State Park, Farmington, NJ 07727, 732-870-1520 .


----------

